
Amazon launches Kindle e-reader aimed at children - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/oct/07/amazon-launches-kindle-kids-edition-e-reader
======
Kaibeezy
Blue for boys, pink for girls? How quaint.

